# what food generates more negative comment? in your opinion. mine? BEETS.



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 4, 2013)

a few points:

i love beets. i love roasting them, wilting down the beet greens and tossing it all together for a great veggie dish. i also love pickling them. i pickled a bunch last night. i had some red beet "dye" on my cap this morning, and a coworker asked what the red stuff was. i said, "probably beet juice". 

he acted like i swallowed a rodent placenta served over a cow chip. i asked him, "you hate beets?"

he said, (i was surprised), "they are gross, but i admit, i have never tasted them"

okay to my points.

1. i consider it bad manners to act like someone's food is covered in demon love juice.
2. at least taste the stuff before passing judgement.


i am not a pro-chef. but i was raised to have an open mind when it comes to food. i'm chinese. american born, from immigrant parents. i have seen and tasted some serious "Fear Factor Food". my coworker (the same guy), spreads a vietnamese liver pate thing with some gray shrimp paste stuff as a sandwich spread. i'd give it a try. if he offered.

i have tasted the shrimp paste stuff. i think it has pineapple in it. it taste soooo fishy. brutally fishy. and it is GRAY! i still dont freak out.

2nd bad reaction from folks = brussel sprouts. hahahha.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 4, 2013)

peeing red pee is fun too! love beets.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 4, 2013)

Sushi. By people who have never eaten any.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm on board with the "Just Say NO" to beets campaign. Probably originated when I was a kid and was force-fed pickled beets. But within the last 2 years I have tried them roasted and pickled, and frankly I still do not like them. I don't feel much better about brussel sprouts (just not a big cabbage fan), but I ate some a little while back tkern cooked up w/ a bunch of bacon fat and I was able to keep them down  One item that I enjoy but many others gag on is real Italian provolone cheese. The best stuff smells like wet sweat socks that were left for a month in a '72 Pinto with all the windows rolled up and temperatures reaching 100 degrees each day.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey Nothing wrong with a a 72 Pinto, we had one, sad huh given that my last name. 

People have food hang-ups, what can you say. Just don't let it be your children. Inundate them with food and flavors from around the world. remember children in Mexico put chili powder on their ice cream.

Beets: pickled, roasted, boiled, shredded. You'll be doing a Red #1 and Red #2 for sure. 

if I have to pick out one food that I'm not too crazy trying is Durian Fruit, but Id try it. I ate a nest of termites in Belize in the Mangrov grove that tasted very nutty with a pleasant crunch. trying to impress a girl. 

The one food I'm not interested in eating is the genital or crokies of any animal. Ive seen Anthony B. eat fish sperm too, I think I'll pass on that, but Beets, bring it.



WildBoar said:


> I'm on board with the "Just Say NO" to beets campaign. Probably originated when I was a kid and was force-fed pickled beets. But within the last 2 years I have tried them roasted and pickled, and frankly I still do not like them. I don't feel much better about brussel sprouts (just not a big cabbage fan), but I ate some a little while back tkern cooked up w/ a bunch of bacon fat and I was able to keep them down  One item that I enjoy but many others gag on is real Italian provolone cheese. The best stuff smells like wet sweat socks that were left for a month in a '72 Pinto with all the windows rolled up and temperatures reaching 100 degrees each day.


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 4, 2013)

Roasted beets with goat cheese and roasted brussel sprouts are two of my favorites. I find that most people just don't roast/char them up enough.

I am big on okra which get a lot negatives from people, probably because they had it boiled as a kid.


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 4, 2013)

Liver, any type. Small handful of friends enjoy liver, but most people I know would recoil in horror if I said I was serving it.( I sometimes hide a little skewer on the side of the grill for myself)


----------



## daveb (Oct 4, 2013)

I like okra both ways, fried and boiled. Can't be too small. Roasted beets are way up on my list as well. But I seldom fix either cause I can 't find anyone else that will eat them. 

Brussell sprouts I've had and have prepared a number of ways but they always end up tasting like brussell sprouts. Still willing to try. Eggplant I'm done with. It cannot be made fit for consumption. I know your recipe is special but no thank you. 

I've wondered if one were to eat copious amount of beets and asparagus would uhm, never mind...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Oct 4, 2013)

Brussel sprouts.


----------



## chinacats (Oct 4, 2013)

Love beets, learning to love (figuring out how to prepare) brussel sprouts. The one thing that I love that some people have a problem with is cilantro.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 4, 2013)

Balut. Disgusting on multiple levels.

For me personally, I gag at the taste of cooked cabbage (but I love super-thin sliced cabbage with Japanese ginger dressing). I just read on wikipedia that overcooked cabbage releases hydrogen sulfide, also released by swamps, sewers, and rotten eggs. So that might be it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 4, 2013)

China, You're born with the distaste for Cilantro. I love it, dive into a big pile and rub it all over my body like a pig in ****. 

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...ntro-its-in-your-genes-and-maybe-in-your-head





chinacats said:


> Love beets, learning to love (figuring out how to prepare) brussel sprouts. The one thing that I love that some people have a problem with is cilantro.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm not really very interested in trying many of the really weird animal parts (think: eyes, genitals, slimy stuff) and have a very limited craving for still-alive insects. Tried roasted grashoppers and a few others and found them to be lacking on the culinary experience side. But generally, my motto is "I try everything once'. My other aversions are hard-earned, usually paid for with projectile vomiting or stomach cramps. That includes, formost, any kind of fish egg, those come back up faster than they go down. Also not a big fan of uni, natto, and slimy things. For some reason, I also can't eat avocado - I can cope with a morsel in a California role, but anything more will make me feel sick.

That said, I love beets and brussel sprouts, any kind of cabbage, really. As somebody who works in the wider health field, many of my friends and colleagues are health nuts. So, many years ago, I made, among other things, sauerkraut with hamhocks and offered smuggled canned sausage covered in pork fat, blood and liver sausage, rustic German bread with a spread from rendered bacon fat, onions and apples. There were not many takers among my American friends, but the Europeans gobbled it all up...

Stefan

P.S. Just looked up Balut - let me add that to the 'not remotely interested' list.


----------



## MowgFace (Oct 4, 2013)

Balut tastes really ordinary for somethings that looks really nuts.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 4, 2013)

okay. good call on the Balut. i should try one. i can eat a 1000 year old egg. not by itself, but in congee. i know a taiwan man that eats them while shooting whiskey.

in my area, they dye the balut eggshells reddish-pink. anyone know why?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 4, 2013)

gross, yuck

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ipIqIS_EHo


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 4, 2013)

It took me about 50 years before I could stand brussel sprouts. My mother always boiled them and they were bitter as all get out. I now love them. Cut them in half and shred them. Saute in some bacon fat/evoo/butter with some finely diced onions or cut in half, tossed with some evoo, salt and pepper and roasted. You have to cut them in half otherwise the interior gets a little too mushy for me.

The number one thing that gets negative comments in my house, beef tongue. Tripe is right there too.


----------



## MowgFace (Oct 4, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> okay. good call on the Balut. i should try one. i can eat a 1000 year old egg. not by itself, but in congee. i know a taiwan man that eats them while shooting whiskey.
> 
> in my area, they dye the balut eggshells reddish-pink. anyone know why?



Balut really just tastes like a hardboiled egg, that was cooked in chicken/duck broth. The juice that collects, while viewed by the aficionados as the best part, is pretty funky. You do have to watch out for people who sell old balut eggs. Those are the ones you see that look like a fetus, and can have little bones, beaks, and sometimes feathers.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 4, 2013)

Not really down with brains, genitals or reproductive organs.


----------



## bear1889 (Oct 4, 2013)

Brings back memories of refrigerator pickled beets with boiled eggs

Mmmmmmm lamb brain curry.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 4, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> a few points:
> 
> i love beets. i love roasting them, wilting down the beet greens and tossing it all together for a great veggie dish. i also love pickling them. i pickled a bunch last night. i had some red beet "dye" on my cap this morning, and a coworker asked what the red stuff was. i said, "probably beet juice".
> 
> ...



I will not eat beets. My reaction is strictly based on when I was about 9 or 10 years old, we had a bumper crop and at the time I loved them so much that I overdid it and got sick on them. I haven't been able to eat them since. I try them every couple of year and just about throw up every time.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 4, 2013)

Brussell Sprouts is the exact opposite and I have to say that Sebastian's (Salty's restaurant) were some of the best I have had.


----------



## cookinstuff (Oct 4, 2013)

hehe deepcsweede, out of all of the food I can't eat (pretzels, ketchup chips) was because of overeating when I was younger, I can't even look at them anymore. I love the fresh pretzels, but any bagged pretzels just thinking about eating one almost makes me feel sick. I love beets, brussel's are one of my favourite as well. I am with the hate on provolone though, I am not a fan, also goat's cheese, some of the firmer ones I have enjoyed, but generally not a big fan of 'sheepy' cheeses.

I don't mind balup, I've had fish sperm, wasn't too bad, had a lot of interesting food like brains, no prairie oysters(bull's testicles) yet though, but I have never turned my nose up at anything(except when I was a kid :happymug Oh, I do not enjoy whole snail, had a really big whole one (not escargot, butter, garlic parsley) whole snail/head tail big brown thing. I almost threw it up before I got it down. Some things are good discoveries and some are bad, who knows really, one of the best things I had in the range of weird was sea anemone, I want some right now. 

So, I will say my favourite dish that gets bad press: Headcheese! mmmmm, might not get bad press around this forum though, I would hope we know better than that, right?


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 4, 2013)

Anyone eaten eyeballs from cows, pigs or sheep? I'd try them but I have never eaten anywhere where the whole head was served.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 4, 2013)

> Eggplant I'm done with. It cannot be made fit for consumption.



The only time I've enjoyed eggplant was in Italy. Actually tasted good. All of the eggplant preps I have tried or done I haven't liked. Other people said they liked them but I think they were lying or wrong. 

Also, Doritos. Bad experience while stoned in high school. And I don't really like blueberries unless they are straight off the plant.


----------



## cclin (Oct 5, 2013)

too many! I can think at least 10 I have tried:
thousand years egg-Taiwan
duck's Blood tofu-Taiwan
Live Octopus-South Korea 
bitter melon(Balsampear)-Taiwan/Okinawa, Japan
ants scrambled egg-Thailand
fried bee-Thailand
sneak meat/soup-HK/Taiwan
Natt&#333;-Japan
stinky tofu-Taiwan
horse meat-Kumamoto, Japan
Pig's Blood Cake-Taiwan
some very good:hungry:, some I'm not enjoy too muchuke:


----------



## franzb69 (Oct 5, 2013)

i could eat natto but stinky tofu? no way in hell.

i can also think of a local food that could turn people's bowels inside out....


balut / balot aka fertilized duck egg embryo

=D


----------



## cnochef (Oct 5, 2013)

With regards to beets, I don't understand the hate especially since I grew up eating big delicious bowls of borscht soup or pickled beets from my Grandma's garden.

I will gladly share my borscht recipe if anybodys wants it.

Nowadays I also like small heirloom beets roasted with olive oil and Himalayan salt in foil. I chilled them, put through the mandoline and make a tasty salad with mixed greens, beets, herbed goat cheese, pickled onions, candied pecans and Dijon vinaigrette. 

I never used to like eggplant either, until I started using the Sicilian variety which are much milder and don't have the bitterness of regular eggplant. 

I think frozen okra is gross and I don't really like it in my gumbo either, I prefer to thicken with file powder. However, I make great okra "fries" by cutting the pods lengthwise into quarters, dipping in hot sauce & buttermilk bath, then breading with fine cornmeal & flour mix, deep fry and serve with sriracha mayo. It's insanely delicious.

I am also a brussel sprout lover. They are excellent when roasted with olive oil. They are also brilliant with a mustard vinaigrette k or agrodolce style ( I add raisins, pickled onions and candied pecans to them) or with honey & sriracha sauce.

Here is a great recipe for brussel sprouts kimchi from the current Bon Appetit magazine:
http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/brussels-sprouts-kimchi


----------



## spaceconvoy (Oct 6, 2013)

cnochef said:


> I will gladly share my borscht recipe if anybodys wants it.



Yes please!

and yes, fried okra is really good, but I can't stand it otherwise


----------



## Talim (Oct 6, 2013)

We eat boiled okra dipped in fermented shrimp/fish and lemon over white rice. I'm Filipino so I'm used to eating what many would consider weird or gross. The funny thing though is anything cooked rare like roast beef or raw like sashimi, most of my family and relatives would find them gross. And yet, they don't have any problems eating dinugaan which is basically a blood stew or fermented fish sauce which is basically rotten fish lol.


----------



## franzb69 (Oct 6, 2013)

another hated thing by most non-filipinos specially when it's being made coz of the stench it makes when being cooked....

bagoong

aka

fermented shrimp paste, we also have a version of this that's made from fermented fish, which is also just as vile smelling. 

fish sauce when being made pretty much smells pretty foul.


----------



## Slypig5000 (Oct 6, 2013)

Catchup stops me cold in my tracks, I don't get it, its like covering whatever you're eating in syrup. Whataburger catchup on fries is the only way I can do it, and at that I have to add generous amounts of hot sauce. 

I've had many of the Filipino dishes here and liked most of them, the blood stew thing was, uh, too rich for my taste.


----------



## panda (Oct 6, 2013)

truffle oil


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 6, 2013)

Slypig5000 said:


> Catchup stops me cold in my tracks, I don't get it, its like covering whatever you're eating in syrup. Whataburger catchup on fries is the only way I can do it, and at that I have to add generous amounts of hot sauce.
> 
> I've had many of the Filipino dishes here and liked most of them, the blood stew thing was, uh, too rich for my taste.



Yup catsup/ketchup is just a way of ruining good tomatoes by turning them into candy. Never had a good version before. 

Z


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 6, 2013)

I used to live in Poulsbo Washington.
It was a little Norwegian town that catered to tourists.
Each year they had a 3 day festival called Viking fest.
Everyone dressed up like vikings and got drunk and acted stupid.
One of the events was a Lutefisk eating contest.
You learn quick to stay away from that event.
One of their favorite jokes was:
Q. How come there aren't any stupid people in Norway.
A. Because they all got jobs in Sweden as school teachers.


----------



## brianh (Oct 6, 2013)

Slypig5000 said:


> Catchup stops me cold in my tracks, I don't get it, its like covering whatever you're eating in syrup. Whataburger catchup on fries is the only way I can do it, and at that I have to add generous amounts of hot sauce.
> 
> I've had many of the Filipino dishes here and liked most of them, the blood stew thing was, uh, too rich for my taste.



Wow, first person person I've found who also hates ketchup. Vile, noxious, tomato vinegar demon.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm pretty open, but organ meats are not for me, I have had both heart and liver, but cooking liver now makes my stomach turn. No brains, I have enough. I have eaten some strange things, which I occasionally talk about with my girls to gross them out. I haven't met a vegetable that I couldn't eat, although spinach from a can is not appealing, and I have eaten lots of wild veggies that are not longer a mainstay.
Del


----------



## franzb69 (Oct 7, 2013)

> I've had many of the Filipino dishes here and liked most of them, the blood stew thing was, uh, too rich for my taste.



lol. it's really good for those who are anemic though. oddly enough when i was a kid i hated the stuff. nowadays it's something i eat on a regular basis. =D

just have to get your mind away from the fact that you're eating cooked blood. it is mixed in with some vinegar to kill whatever pathogens and stewed out for a good long amount of time so it's pretty safe and tasty. 


fermented shark meat and Surströmming, that stuff i refuse to eat. even if i was starving in a desert and had no other choice.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 7, 2013)

Strange, I love a good German, French or Spanish blood sausage, but that Filipino blood thing sounds gross.

Stefan


----------



## franzb69 (Oct 7, 2013)

> but that Filipino blood thing sounds gross.



if you actually take a look at the recipe and get the grossness idea out of the picture, you might wanna reconsider. =D

http://www.filipino-food-recipes.com/dinuguan.html''

this recipe i posted is just a variation of the dish, lots of versions depending on the region of origin. =D

nothing really gross about it. you can replace it with cow's blood if pig's blood isn't available. 

not really that far off from blood sausage if you think about it.

it looks more like blood sausage in soup form. i do love blood sausage, both european and our version.

since you are based in hawaii, there are lots of filipino folks out there. maybe you could try it out from the residents there. =D 

and as with all foods that are strange and gross, these are made out of necessity. waste not want not type of thing. 

(i shut up about it now)


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 7, 2013)

chocolate meat?

i dig filipino food. most of it. i dont eat much of the super rich blood stuff because of health limits...(gout), but i would if i could.


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 7, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> chocolate meat?
> 
> i dig filipino food. most of it. i dont eat much of the super rich blood stuff because of health limits...(gout), but i would if i could.



I don't understand why people love blood sausages or blood patties seem pretty gross to me but I don't know because I have never tried them


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 7, 2013)

CoqaVin said:


> I don't understand why people love blood sausages or blood patties seem pretty gross to me but I don't know because I have never tried them



i could point out a segment of our population that would recoil in horror to the fact that we eat beef.

just different strokes for different folks. side by side, if you laid out the ingredients, i bet a modern hot dog is much more horrific (on paper) hehe. i've seen them made at the Peyton hot dog company. took years before i ate them again..and i still rarely do.

in general, i think society has changed around us. back in the day, i think the organs and blood were the part of the animal that provided the most minerals and nutrition to people that need energy to burn. now with our much more civilized lives, maybe we just dont need the octane boost anymore. dunno.

i still NEVER knock a people's food. ever. i consider it bad form.


----------



## CoqaVin (Oct 7, 2013)

exactly whatever floats your boat to each his own 

That's why I try to stick to Beef hotdogs but still you never know with those things 

I barely ever eat them EVER not saying I wont but I wont go out and buy them if you know what I mean


----------



## Vangelis (Oct 7, 2013)

Very late answer but I love beets, in Greece we mainly eat as cold salad together with a walnut/garlic dip hmmmmmmmm home


----------



## Erilyn75 (Oct 17, 2013)

I can't do innards of any sort. I even take the casings off sausage. I did try a chicken heart at some Brazilian restaurant in FL and that's the last of them nasty things. 

It's taken me almost over 30 years to like brussel sprouts. Cut in half, tossed with evoo, s&p, red pepper flakes, then roasted and hit with a squeeze of lemon coming out of the oven....yummy! Beets, not so fond of. Tastes like dirt to me.

The one thing I love but no one else in my house likes are sweet potatoes. My husband will try anything once but put a sweet potato in front of him and he goes green lol.


----------



## franzb69 (Oct 17, 2013)

> I did try a chicken heart at some Brazilian restaurant in FL and that's the last of them nasty things.



chicken hearts, or any heart are essentially mostly muscle. so if you can think of it as a muscle, it's just basically meat that pumps blood. =D

tasty, really low in fat (assuming your animal isn't a fat one), and good for you too.


----------

